# 100 Gallon Journal



## DonaldmBoyer

Hi Scapers! 

Finally, after promising for some time, I am ready to "journalize" my 100 gallon aquarium. I hope to add more "instruction" as to how I set up the system, what problems are occuring with it, where I am taking it, and not just a "pretty picture" type of thing.

Some may have seen the initial set up, which is the first one on the left in the thumbnail section. Not too shabby, but I didn't like how the right side looked like a bunch of "rows" of different plants. A bit too Dutch-style. I did get a lot of compliments on the initial 100G setup (thank you again!); however, I grew increasingly tired of simple it was looking and decided it was time for a drastic change.

I rescaped this tank a few days ago. I know, I know....."meh," you say. I am just concentrating on the general placement of the plants and getting them to grow. The hardscape of three Manzanita branches and the final placement of plants will be completed in a few weeks. I will also post my specs sometime this weekend because, hey....it's late, and even Don's have to sleep at some point too! Wish me luck; I am trying to fight a massive GSA attack right now, and it'll be a week or so before it is gone. After I treat it with some delicious phosphorus! Enjoy the pics! Or at least, do rip me apart too soon....this is going to take a little while to finish, and I know someone has been going "1" rating spree lately! LOL!! 

Don


----------



## harsh

I love it man.. very nice!
please post detailed specs.


----------



## zQ.

Awww ! This cleanliness is always in my dream


----------



## rich311k

Absolutely lovely.


----------



## ballsmyberries

Beautifully done.


----------



## stepheus

The first tank is top notch! the placement of plants in the new one is non-conventional. which is great!


----------



## patrick76

Love the first tank!!


----------



## aquasox

I don't think the first tank is simplistic at all...no hardscape, but outstanding plant placement and health...really nice!!.

I'm sure the current scape will look just as good if not better as it matures and when you remove the green background with P


----------



## jazzlvr123

great job, i definitely like the array of plants on display in this tank it looks very lush and green, keep it up : )


----------



## arowanaman

Horrible I hate it worst tank ever..................:fish: Just kidding I wanted to give you some of your treatment.... I like it allot especially the fact that it is 100 gallons and looks that detailed last time I tryed a large plant tank(200 gallon's) it was a big flop.


----------



## Mikee

I hate you. Haha na jking..  love this tank and the angels.. ah man i miss having angels I use to have them before my dicus.. now i have none of those  just my shrimpies..


----------



## Mikee

if i ever find a black substrate here in Canada, B.C ill be happy. Must i order everything?.. gr


----------



## arowanaman

Hey at least you can buy Asian Arowana's legally rayer: I will send you all the black gravel you want if you send me a Ruby chilli red arowna with purple underbase


Mikee said:


> if i ever find a black substrate here in Canada, B.C ill be happy. Must i order everything?.. gr


----------



## Jessie

oooooh. This is going to grow into something awesome. I give it a 3!

All goofiness aside, you definitely have a great arrangement set up. Be proud and keep us updated!

And --- what kind of lights where you using orignially and what are you using now? I recall you mentioning having actinics over the angels, etc.

Super awesome yay!


----------



## Mikee

arowanaman said:


> Hey at least you can buy Asian Arowana's legally rayer: I will send you all the black gravel you want if you send me a Ruby chilli red arowna with purple underbase


K ill send this one over 








but seriously whats been holding me back with setting up planted tank is this substrate problem.. if i dont find any black substrate like eco soon i think i may give up


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

I'll keep this brief. There are no new pics because I got too cocky, made too many changes, trimmed too many plants too short, and now am battling a wicked bad case of green water. I already did a 4 day long blackout, and it really didn't seem to do much. I am now toying with the photoperiod, and things are SLOWLY getting back to normal. However, this means that I haven't been able EI fert my aquarium for about two weeks, and the plants are really starting to get angry with me. I think one more week left for the green water to go away, and then we'll start small EI doses. It will be awhile before I can go back to a regular fert schedule, and start taking pics again. 

I am mad at myself. This really puts a crimp in my journal and the tank's progress. Makes me want to punch my 100G!!!


----------



## Jessie

Don't punch. I hear blood makes algae spores turn into Langoliers. Just food for thought.

Regardless! Ride it out. woot.


----------



## arowanaman

yeah I had one of those days when everyting you touch breaks or malfunctions and you get angry and punch it or throw it and break it anyway  and it gets you knowwhere but you do feel allitle better for a few minutes.... fortunatly I only get day's like this once or twice a year.:heh: :heh: :heh: :heh: :heh:  glad it is over now. THANK GOD FOR BEER.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Several points to make, Jess--
1. Langoliers ate Time, or "yesterday," or something terrible like that.
2. That was likely the worst movie that I have ever seen, period. The book wasn't much better either. I have seen a lot of movies in my 31 year existence post-womb, so I think that says something. I mean, the movie had Balki from Perfect Strangers in it. Luckily, it is on the SciFi network at least twice a day, so I have had ample opportunity to watch it several times. At this point, I feel quite qualified to critique it.
3. I think that you mentioned something that was probably the last thing that I ever expected to see on my 100G tank journal, much less on an aquatic plant website. I mean, LANGOLIERS?!?!?!?!?! I tell you these problems that I'm having with this tank, and YOU COME BACK AT ME WITH A LANGOLIERS REFERENCE????????  
4. In the condition my tank is in presently, the Langoliers are welcome to munch it up! It would probably be the only thing that would get rid of the green water anyhoo.

Arowana--I haven't made such an elementary mistake like that for six or seven years. I am dumbfounded at my stupidity! I really don't know why I took out 90% of the plants followed by several healthy doses of ferts with a 12 hour photoperiod at 7+ wpg, and didn't think anything bad was going to happen.

Apparently, my brain was in somewhere in Smurfland being chased by Garamel. It seems to be the only logical explanation, aside from a possible Langolier problem as Jess so aptly pointed out.

......Langoliers.....honestly! And "woot"? You are an interesting gal, for sure. woot.


----------



## Jessie

haha you liked that didn't you? The Langoliers file was recently dusted off in my mind after seeing the recent Steven King, "1408" which is a fun ride, I must say. Not sure if it's worth $9, but at least a NetFlix down the line.

But seriously, go get yourself a diatom filter or a UV or something if you're freaking out that bad. Punching will only make babies cry. And really, if you'll go that far, maybe it's time to seek professional help in Southfield, yes?


----------



## arowanaman

come on how can you hate Balki  Langaleers is cool just poorly done though I would be pissed if they made a second one, unless if it was really good...................Balki hater That is funny.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

HA! Don't blame me....Jess brought it up! I don't hate Balki.......I guess that I sometimes misunderstand the genius that is Stephen King. Little floating balls of teeth that eat Yesterday-time. Yeah, you're right arowanaman......that is pure awesomeness in concept!  My eyes are rolling to the point of pain right now!

How can the man create incredible stories like Green Mile, Carrie, Stand By Me, The Shining, Shawshank Redemption, etc. and come out with The Langoliers? I for one was very happy in the movie when that stupid little girl that looked like a little boy finally died. She was an absolute annoying little cuss! Good riddance!

Had they made a second one, yes, arowana, we both would have been pissed. Pissed indeed!


----------



## Jessie

See, that little girl ended up being in the Secret Garden, which I loved as a little girl. But damn, she wouldn't shut up.

How long has your water been green, BTW?


----------



## arowanaman

Now you got me wondering what ever happened to Balkie is he dead? I have not seen him in anything scince that movie  I think that came out after Beverly hills cop right.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Ugh! Chick flicks! Well, good for that little girl/boy! I feel that she got what she deserved in that movie. I don't care if she was blind!!! It just proves that sometimes, guns CAN be good! LOL! Ok, I'm starting to sound a bit more insensitive than what I really am, so I'll stop. But yes, she did like to gab in that movie.

Water has been green since mid-June. Actually, it's more "whitish" than anything.....like someone emptied a quart or two of milk in there. Water change today seems like it was very slightly green, but had a bunch of particulate matter mixed up with it. I have my micropolisher in the filter, so we'll see. Also, took off another hour of photoperiod today........it sucks!! 

OK, guys.....nice chatting with you both (arowana and Jess...always a pleasure), but even Don's need sleep. It's 4am here in the "D" and I have work tomorrow. Gotta get a quick nap!

Take care! Aro---enjoy your beers, man! Also, Balki's alive and kickin'. He was in "Surreal Life" on VH1 not too long ago, and an episode of Law and Order CI. In Surreal Life, he did nothing, basically, except cry alot. Don't ask. Something about how he can feel pain in people now, and cries when he senses it (?). He was ok in BevHills Cop 3. The role suited him


----------



## Jdinh04

Some updates Don? almost been a month.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Yup....probably on Sunday!


----------



## Jessie

Don... what's going on? How's the algae? Let's get some pics!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Geeze....

Sorry everyone! Been going through a bit of a rough time lately....trying to find a new job and dealing with some work problems, etc. Father-in-law just finished chemo....things have been very hectic, and a bit depressing for the past several weeks.

That said, the tank is still coming along. However, because I have been doing light "breaks" midway through the photoperiod, the Rotalas aren't really enjoying their stay in the tank  It is almost that it naturally causes them to creep instead of growing upright. They are doing ok.....but I think that I still have to toy with the lighting schedule....maybe go with 9 hours straight, and slowly work it up from there.

I PROMISE pics after this upcoming weekend's cleaning. But it does look better than it did before, I think.

Sorry about the long break guys! I'll get back to APC on a regular basis in a short while....just really busy!


----------



## Jdinh04

Sorry to hear all that is happening! Hope you will get through it all. Looking forward to seeing the updates.

PS: Don I finally got a forum running!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

You rock dude! I'll take a gander at it on Sunday! No worries.....just sucks being a grown-up sometimes!


----------



## wofiguer

I like it a lot . I think the tank is wonderfull....

Congratullations


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Hey Kids,

Here's an update of the 100 Gallon, because Jessie wanted to see it. This tank has been the bane of my existence for quite some time. Too much high intensity light, algae problems, and lack of time have really added up to make this tank not up to my expectations. I am hoping that replacement of some of my bulbs with a lower intensity will help the background "go up," but we'll see. I am not too happy so far, so don't be overly critical, please.

However, that being said, I am not too disappointed either because this has really been a humbling/learning experience as to what grows well with this type of lighting. I will be moving this summer, so keeping that in mind, I pretty much knew that this was to gain some knowledge and practice before I had to tear the tank down for the move. I hope to have this tank "peak" in another month or two, then we'll see what happens.

The endlers are pretty, and I am very happy that I got them in exchange for my German Blue angels. Also, I have some dwarf "schooling" bumblebee gobies in there which are pretty entertaining.


----------



## Jdinh04

Not bad Don! The tank looks great but your right about the light intensity, that green algae is taking over haha.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

You'd be surprised, John! Only on the back wall.....which is why I need that darn background to grow to cover it! 

I am using a pretty effective plant-safe algae killing solution which keeps the green water at bay and kills any clado. Anything else, the 100 endlers in the tank nibble and keep it clean. The 100 billion billion snails don't hurt, either!

I thought about Photoshopping the pics to get rid of the green background, but that would be LYING!!!! And being a good Catholic boy that I am, I couldn't bring myself to do that.....

(.........actually, I tried to do that, but I couldn't figure out how to crop it and fix it! HA!)


----------



## Jessie

So what is your plant safe algae killer? 

It looks really beautiful. As per usual, your trimming is just great. Is that Didiplis I see in the second to last image? Awesome! And what are you using as a foreground plant?

I'm dealing with nasty green spot algae in my tank as well. It attaches to any older growth on just about all of plants. I need to fine tune my lighting photoperiod and dosing. So I feel your pain!

But it looks REALLY great! Is there any hardscape in there?

Hate to see the angels go - they were SO striking. But it still kicks butt! Nice work!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Geeze, Jess.....we're up a bit early, aren't we buddy? (For a "Moonday") 

Thanks for the comments! Yes, that is Diplis, and I am using E. Tiandra as the foreground plants. I like it because it is very "cushiony" but requires a ton of attention. God save your soul when you have to trim it!! Takes forever!

I don't think that I have GSA on the back; I think that it is dust algae that just builds up. The algae killing is "Algae Killer Advanced" or something like that by Aquarium Pharmeceuticals. When used at half strength, it is very effective against green water. The stargrass doesn't like it, but luckily, it springs back pretty well.

Hardscape does exist...I have branches of manzanita in there. I didn't like any arrangement that I could come up with, so I let the plants grow over them. You can actually see a "twig" sticking out of the middle-grouping of stargrass.

Anyhow, I still think that the tank has too much of the "I-got-a-ton-of-plants-in-from-the-shop" look that you see at your LFS going on in there. Hopefully, it'll blend a bit better as time goes on. (PLEASE GOD AHHHHHH!!!!!!!!) 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Jessie

I hate Moondays. totally have a case of them.
I got about 45 minutes of sleep. So I'm really chirpy. I mean... more than usual.

So what's your secret w/ the Didiplis? Mine gets so leggy.

I saw E. tiandra at the store. Thought about it....walked away.
I'm beginning to give up on the notion of a carpet plant for my tank.

I don't think you have collectoritis going on at all! Everything looks really well thought out!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Sorry Jessie about the Moondays.......(that--that's my stapler...--) 

There really is no secret to keeping Great Bloodstar, to be honest. Lots of Iron, a trillion watts of 10,000K light (HA!), and a pinch of love. And a dash of trimming helps to keep it bushy looking. If it gets leggy, you probably are lacking in the "Light Department"; I would try planting it so each stem or two has about an inch or so of room to fill in. You do have to watch the bottoms with the Diplis; not enough light, and the bottoms turn leggy, then black, and finally rot away to Eternal Nothingness. I would think that you should have enough light in your tank to grow it......maybe place it in a non-shaded area??

Carpet problems=ME AM MAD!!! ;( Try Marselia minuta....it does well in shaded tanks for a foreground, and looks like dark green glosso. Very pretty, I think. And it forms a nice thick carpet!! Especially in your AquaSoil-laden tank, it should do very well!

Anybody else have suggestions for Jess? Do I have the name of the plant right? It is like Marselia Quadrifolia, but better.......

I'll check on the name, Jess and get back to you...


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Jess--

I checked....it is called marselia minuta. I always get that confused with ranaslima rostrata for some reason.

The Minuta should work really well for you, if you can find it. It spreads quickly after a short adjustment period. I found that using root tabs works really well in enabling it to spread pretty fast.

Just a suggestion, duder!


----------



## Jessie

the Marselia is next on my list to try if everything else doesn't pan out. if I'm not careful, my Blyxa will take over as the foreground, haha!

That's right. You have an obscene amount of light. I have... 552 watts of PC over mine. That should be enough. But I'm still getting my dosing in order as well, so that may have something to do with it!

So, what is your goal for this tank eventually?


(I'm going to light the building on fire)


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Yeah, you have plenty of light for bloodstar! Up your Fe and CO2 a bit (gradually), and you should be fine. Just remember to leave a little space between stems, Jess, and I would think that would be a beautiful addition to your tank! I guess I'm lucky in a way.....I've never had too much problem growing it, but of course, it helps when you have the light of a thousand suns like I do!!! 

Certainly get the minuta if you can. It is very easy to grow. You could also probably do the Tiandra if you wanted to, but it is a bit of a hassle!! SO MUCH TRIMMING!!!! Icky, like girls!

Seems like everything with a ton of light obviously needs a ton of nutrients, but especially in the Iron department. Trick is: too little, and everything becomes pale and leggy; too much, and you have green water from the very bowels of Hell. Ugh!

Goal for this tank........interesting question. I do have plans for something big that hasn't been done yet (at least, as far as I know) in aquascaping, but that is after the move. Probably in a year-ish. I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill you, or at least rob you of your horse  Just learning as much as possible about the plants I have in there and their growth patterns, nutrient needs, etc.

It's time to put my money where my BIG, LOUD, and sometimes OBNOXIOUS MAW IS!! I do enough whining about the "lack of visionary in aquascaping" BLAH BLAH BLAH! So, I am........scheming.... in about a year

Hint: think Swiss Family Robinson minus the gizmos. Actually, that's a terrible hint.


----------



## ranmasatome

Don... your tank is exploding.... with growth... sweet..


----------



## Jessie

That's a terrible hint Don.


I'm working on upping my Fe. My plants just can't seem to get enough of it. Time to go crazy!

I have M. minuta in my nano tank. I like it so far. Will try!!

You are the master of cliff-hangers. A year? My horse is staying right here!
Well, your trimming is awesome. You definitely have that talent down pat. 

What is your dosing regimen?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

ranmasatome--....thank..you...for your....comp...liment.....dude!!  How've ya been, buddy? I was wondering if you were going to drop a line on this thread soon! Nice to see you around again!

Jessie--Sorry....was in DC since Saturday for work, and I just got back today. 

My dosing regimen isn't an exact science yet. I usually dose iron 4-5 per week, and I would suspect that you are going to need to do something similar due to your high light. Along with the iron, I dose phosphorus as much as the iron; it helps to bring out the red colors in the plants, and keeps GSA at bay. I also dose Plantex and PMDD twice per week and nitrogen and potassium once per week. I have noticed that smaller but more frequent dosing is better than large, less frequent doses of ferts. As for my master (yeah, right) trimming abilities: I suppose that it has been more of a necessity than anything else. If you run high light/high nutrient tank, your sh*t explodes with growth, so if you DON'T trim often, the tank isn't even worth looking at. But thanks for....noticing...???  I really do think that you'll love the Minuta!!! Give it a week or two to adapt to the conditions, and it will surprise you......it is really quite nice as a fore ground. Make sure you remove runners from time to time, otherwise, it has a bad habit of "growing over itself." Even if it does that, though, it still looks very nice. I don't see how you can lose!!

Regarding the horse......sorry, I'm a retard sometimes. I get in those moods where I am not as subdued as I should be.  I'm sure YOU understand!! (jk)

A further hint for a future tank......hmm...think manzanita used as means growing a whole new "level" in the tank......it will be fantastic, I promise. If you want more deets, PM me, and I'll be happy to explain!! 

Hope you are hangin' well, guys and Jessie! I know some of us are going through a bit of a "rougher" patch right now, and just hope everything is going ok for everyone "out there" in APCLand!


----------



## Jessie

Nice!

You apologize for the strangest things. 

New level via Manzanita. I thought of doing something like at. But don't worry, you can claim it as your original thought. HAAA!

I'm going to start buying Iron in bulk. My tank refuses to color up.

So far, HC and glosso are bombing badly in my tank. Then again, I'm not as disciplined as some other members here when it comes to planting, trimming and keeping Blyxa from swallowing my tank whole. People say they have a hard time growing it. I can't slow it down!

Why do I keep talking about my tank in your thread?

How's your 40g?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Interesting.........I find it hard to explain why you are having problems with your ground cover. You have plenty of light....plenty of ferts....????? This confuses me to a very bothersome point. Maybe the addition of extra iron will help; have you tried substrate fert tabs??

Quit hijacking my thread ;p You only have some 13,000 views of it....seems like enough people would have a chance to view it and help you w/o having to take over my thread as well!  Just kidding. It is good for all of "Us" to see what types of problems we have, how we remedy problems, etc. so, I appreciate and welcome the discussion, Jess! I hope that we can figure your foreground issues soon! It is very frustrating to have a great tank with awesome plants.....and no foreground to bring it all together!! I FEEL YOUR PAINS!

The 40g is pretty decimated right now. I overhauled it last week, so it'll be a few weeks before it will be presentable enough to show to the Masses.

Yeah, a double-tiered tank is going to be pretty cool (I hope). I find it annoying that "We" never really take full advantage of our tanks.....everything typically looks great until you view from the last "third" or so from the top of the tank, then nothing but background and space. The trick will be to blend it all together, not only from right to left, but from top to bottom as well.

So, this pretty much has relegated this tank to be an experiment tank to see what grows well, where it grows best, and give me a better visual in my head to plan ahead for what I want to down the road. It is going to be very challenging, but I think that it will be worth it. That, and I have a ton of time to plan for it so I don't have to throw it all together for a "photo-op."

I can just feel the goth growing!!!!!! HA!


----------



## Jessie

Yea....I dunno. I need to stick some root tabs in there. The thought the AquaSoil and flourite extravaganza would be enough, obviously not! Granted, I have cories and clown loaches and really clumsy Roselines that like to stick their noses in my business, so everything becomes uprooted too.

I thought about doing a Moss-mat/moss-stone-...esque/quasi/ish thing. But NOOO my SAE's love to eat moss. They'll be going once I rig a trap for them. Jerks. 
As far as I know, I "fert" the hell out of my tank thus far. Lots of Plantex and Phosphate. Maybe I need more. Jerks. I'm gonna go listen to some Bauhaus and pile on the black lipstick.

So will you be building some sort of terrace system w/ the Manzanita? Is that secret? What did you do w/ the angels? This sounds like a cool plan man! It'll be like a cornucopia!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Well, I think that we found your problem. Your fish are killing your foreground, no question about it. Every time they uproot the plants and you replant them, the roots are getting mangled!!! Minuta is pretty tough....it may be ok. Otherwise, get a foreground plant that spreads by runners, like a dwarf sag or something.

Or, set fire to your tank to kill the SAE's and loaches  Life is meaningless; an Eternal Blackness that grows cold and deathly as We pass through Pointless Life, man. I'm going to listen to Joy Division and watch The Crow now......maybe throw on some eyeliner and walk down the alleys of Detroit in the Black night. :eyeroll: I used to be cool, compadre! 

Hey.....the Langoliers are on SciFi tonight. I hope that you enjoy watching it, Jess-I!

I'll be doing something like terracing......angels were exchanged for Endlers, BTW. They were getting too big for the tank.


----------



## Jessie

I get totally gothy when I see another patch of HC floating up with little baby platies poking it curiously like the mentally challenged goofballs that they are. I essentially heave a huge sigh of despair, dig up my old Dead Can Dance albums, light a Djarum and throw myself out the window. Luckily it's only 3rd story and I have this odd tendency to bounce.

The SAE's are going to find new homes. They've worn out their welcome. I love their personalities, but I also love moss. And the tank just cannot be Ferngully unless there is plentiful moss.

I think I may go for a pygmy chain-sword.

I don't have cable! So I missed the Langoliers. damnit. 

So do you have like... an Endler swarm in there? That's pretty neat.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Cloves.....ha! I haven't had one of those for about....a long time! 

I am going to have to give a list of bands that you aren't allowed to make fun of, Jess. DCD is one of them........Sisters of Mercy, Hooverphonic, Portishead....I'll have to PM that to you. Remind me later.  I think that if you were really gothe, you would only keep black mollies.

And what type of loser doesn't have basic cable? You missed a very exciting episode of the Langoliers. You goofball.

Yeah, I have soooooo many Endlers in there that I have decided to call it a "murder of Endlers" as opposed to a "school."


----------



## Jessie

My company Xmas party is going to be in Vegas this year, so since I just dyed my hair REALLY REALLY dark red, I've decided that I'll be taking some cloves w/ to the casinos. Just so I can give my brother [boss] the creeps.

Now now, I'm NOT making fun. I had some goth days too! Dead Can Dance is actually one of my favorites; Lisa Gerrard was on "The Insider" soundtrack and holy wow, amazing stuff.

Hooverphonic is one of my favorites. Portishead is ok, but they're too poppy for me. I'm more about Massive Attack, Halou, Tricky and the like.

This kind of loser doesn't have cable! Not even basic antennae, since my "tv" is actually a huge NOC monitor. I can't afford it -- I have priorities! Like fish stuff and cat toys!

A murder of Endlers! nice. Can they fly in scein formation?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Mezzanine by Massive Attack is one hell of an album, to be sure. I've seen Tricky a few times out in Ann Arbor back in the Dark Days too. I like your style!! Any fancy for Delerium, Air, or Death Cab for Cutie (old, not new)? My Bloody Valentine? Depeche Mode? Huey Lewis and the News? (HA!...kidding)

Lisa Gerrard is a Galic Goddess; I don't think that I've heard a comparable female vocalist, and I doubt that I ever will.

Sounds like a sweet plan for Vegas! Be good during your stay, womyn! There's some major weirdos out there.

My endlers form in various formations upon my command. Only.

Actually, they hide alot. I am surprised about how shy they really are; they are always in the vegetation, which is too bad because they are pretty neat. The males really color up nice too! But you only catch a glimpse of them here and there. Poor me!


----------



## SKSuser

DonaldmBoyer said:


> I'm going to listen to Joy Division and watch The Crow now......


Holy egg custard!!
I havn't thought about The Crow since about 8th grade.

Unfortunately, I have nothing substantive to say about your tank that wouldn't be dripping with envious tone, so I guess my post is over.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

SK--

You are too kind. Honestly. My 100g really isn't all that great, certainly nothing to be envious about, bro! Just a bunch of plants under high light and high ferts........nothing special.

But, thank you for the note man! 

I think about the Crow at least once or twice per day.................I don't know what that really means though.........


----------



## puttyman70

Your tank is looking great. I wish I could get that really lush look.

"And I say, "I'm dead", and I move." One of the best movie quotes ever. Kind of scary that I still remember it. 

You guys forgot My Life With The Thrill Kill Cult. Ah those were the days. I would have to say the best ever would be the live version of Hollow Hills by Bauhaus. Can't get much more depressing than that.

Finally, who else wants a job at Jessie's company. I believe in another thread she said they have a wii, a wet bar, and aquariums at her office. Now they're going to Vegas for Xmas. If they get a bong at the office I'm putting in my application.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

HA!!! Is it "scary" that you remember, Putty....or delicious? 

There are tons of bands from those days of yore that I could mention.......NIN, The Cure, Misfits, Dead Kennedys, Bjork, KMFDM, Apoptygma Beserk, Velvet Acid Christ, Covenant, The Smiths, My Bloody Valentine, etc. etc. etc......but then this thread would completely derail. Maybe it already has. Just not enough time to write them all down. I still listen to them, just don't have the eyeliner and rings anymore. We all have to look grown-up if we hope to make a buck, eh?

I would love to work with Jessie's company, but I think that I would get too distracted with being surrounded by Fun. Sounds cool though! But for me, "work" is supposed to be called "work" for a reason; otherwise, it would be called "play." 

On that Jessie note, I would like to see what this Fire-Engine Red hair looks like. Perhaps she'll bless us with a pic?

The "lushness" of my plants?? I guess.......I would call it "tactically overgrown" maybe. Thank you root tabs!!


----------



## Jessie

Delerium, absolutely!!
Depeche Mode, absolutely!
Air --- a little.
Death Cab and My Bloody Valentine, not so much.

Rasputina?

I tend to stick with odd relatively unpopular trip hop artists lately. Morcheeba? Puracane? 
However, NIN, APC, Tool, Gravity Kills, The Cure, KMFDM, Alice in Chains, Soundgarden and VAST keep me sane above all else. My first love was industrial, which then stemmed into the Chris Cornell, Maynard and Layne Staley world because I believe they have an uncanny ability to incorporate amazing key changes into their instrumentals when you least expect it. Oh, and Duran Duran. but only their sad stuff. And Rachmaninoff, to maintain the orchestra nerd in me.

My company rocks. We have...officially 5-6 now, but the main four of us are going to Vegas next week since the major snow storms last year prevented us from doing anything for the holidays. The guys are taking their blond wives and I will be taking my darkhaired wifey best buddy. So it'll work out. I will attempt to get a pic of the fire engine red soon.

Our bar is pretty neat too, just one of those little assembly deals for a home. Our company is named Precis, so it's only fitting to have Precis vodka on hands at ALL TIMES. For golfing on the Wii.

Do you guys have any idea how physically strenuous it is to play the boxing game on a Wii? I was in pain for days!

Planted Tanks!!!! What kind of root tabs are you using?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Morcheeba is GOOOOOOOODDDD!!!! Again....too many bands to name; Sioxie and Banshees is a staple that I forgot to mention. We'll have to swap sometime. On YOUR thread! 

As for the root tabs, I usually get Seachem or the ones that Aquariumplants.com has to offer. Both are very effective, and I usually only add them once or twice per year just to keep the nutrient load up in my substrate. They are good for promoting "mega" roots, so one can imagine the amount of silt I stir up when I go to replant anything. BAH!!!! 

I'm impressed with Jessie's music selection, considering she was all of FIVE years old when Pretty Hate Machine came out.....and A PROTEIN STRUCTURE residing in each of parents when Duran Duran came out. YIKES!!! I was seven. You are aging me, girl.

Have fun with your "wife" in LV!!!!


----------



## Jessie

I've never tried Aquariumplants.com tablets, but have had great luck with Seachem's. Speaking of which, I should definitely get some more.

Did I mention The Cure? I love The Cure.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Seachem, Aquariumplants......it's probably mostly the same thing. Maybe it may help give you some of that extra iron boost for your reds??

I hope that we can get this resolved for you! This is annoying me now. It makes me want to hit your plants with my mighty fists.

Sorry, no photos this week. I did a major whack job on the plants, and they are in suspended animation until I get them ferted properly. I am hoping for this weekend (?)

Say, Jess, your REALLLLLLYYYY purty!  Frankly, I like it when people start making other people feel awkward here at APC. Gripe, gripe, gripe....

Oh, the Cure is a Pillar of Gothdom. Of course you must like them. They're a bunch of Happy People, aren't they?


----------



## Jessie

you're right, they probably are the same thing. 

I ordered 2 litres of Flourish Iron. I'm going to take this tank by the jugular and make it bleed if I have to in order to get some red!!

Do you trim every week Don? I have to whack the hell out of my tank every weekend. I swear, some plants grow an inch a day.

HAHAHA. I'm gonna cut my hair into a mullet and see how that flies. I think maybe even a barbed-wire arm-band and a .40oz. Impress the fellas.

I love The Cure. I saw them a few years ago and the gothing was rampant. Hauled out the boots for it even! Granted, my favorite song of their's is off the X-Files soundtrack.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Oh.....yes, I trim at least once per week. However, due to my business trip to D.C., I skipped a week, and the plants went......feral. They grow too fast, but it is necessary if you want them to recover quickly for a photo-op. And, why the hell not? I bought 'em, tenderly love 'em to a point of unhealthy obsession, so they better grow well. Or else it is to the trash with them.

Honestly, though....if I buy plants, they are going to grow quickly. But it makes them look pretty good and healthy, and they do tend to recover from trimmings within a few days. Which is needed, of course, to "shape" the tank and add lines. You know how it is, girlie!

Actually, I've had VERY good times with Flourish Iron in the past, Jess. I would think that it will certainly help you in your Quest for The Red!!!! Very good stuff, there. Pricey, but good! My only problem with that statement is that you said "liters." WE ARE IN AMERICA, AND WE WILL USE "OUR" SYSTEMS OF MEASUREMENT AT ALL TIMES!!!! To do otherwise is treason.

Favorite Cure Songs: off of The Crow soundtrack, of course! Best Album, I feel, was Bloodflowers. However, that is pretty hard to call......their really early stuff was absolutely brilliant. It's a tossup!
I've never seen them, so I must give you your due props. Nicely done, nicely done!!


----------



## Jessie

Yea, I definitely don't have any problems in the growth department. I'd imagine your tank to be the same with the insane amount of light you have over it. I didn't get around to my weekend water change this Sunday because of finals and other priorities like Las Vegas (HAAAAA) but tomorrow night is going to be a holy tangled mess of plants.

What do you use for iron? I got a pretty good deal of my JUG OF IRON (better? *sips 40*) so I'll use that until finding a better option. 

Bloodflowers is definitely their best, IMO. And the track from The Crow soundtrack was fantastic too. Robert Smith was a trip at the concert...the hair was out to here and kept the crowd very happy. Even though... they didn't plat Lullaby... wtf? And speaking of wtf, they had "The Mars Volta" open for them.


----------



## puttyman70

Hey DonaldmBoyer

Enough of the gloom and doom and more gloom. What does your fish tank look like these days?

PS Definitely the early stuff. Lost in a Forest, Pornography, Drip drip drip drip drip drip......
(please tell me you get it)

PSS Saw them on the Disintegration tour.

Hope I'm not butting in.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Hi Putty!

One can never have enough doom and gloom if they are a realist......that isn't to say that happiness is something that I avoid either! 

Tank went a kick ass super fantastic trim session this past weekend, so it is basically a mess for the time being. I hope to "sneak" some photos in this coming weekend though before the business of Christmas overtakes me. So, stay tuned (?)~

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now, it is going to take another several months for me to get that song out of my head!!!! NO MORE DRIP, DRIP, DRIP!! HA! Pornography is a super duper album; a close second to Bloodflowers. I said it is a tossup...IMO And, I feel that if you don't like the gloom and doom, then why contribute to it? Methinks you love it too! This has become more of a Goth Thread than anything else.....with an occasional tank pic here and there as to not get booted by the blessed Admins!  (Love you Trena, guaiac, etc. )

So, have a Black Celebration.

I would like to add that certain threads here, like Jessie's 125G and perhaps mine, have really been used as a way to "Get to Know your Neighbor" type of things. To be honest, I love it. It gives personality to those of you who post and add your opinions regarding off-topic matters, and I find it nice to be able to place a personality behind a name that frequents threads. Makes it less "stranger in a strange Land," and it has added to my enjoyment of posting here on APC. So, Thank You!


----------



## Jessie

Hahaha nice! All The Cure fans are coming out of the woodwork!

The mods have been very cool with us being such Chatty-Kathy's, so yes--- thanks!


----------



## SKSuser

Well,
I guess I'll help derail the thread further.

I was playing Guitar Hero the other day and it kinda made me mad. Its a fun game and all, but kids seem to base their musical knowledge (past whats on the December top 40) off of it. Everybody knows who the Dead Kennedys are, and I've even been hearing Holiday in Cambodia on the radio because its on GHIII.

Thats fine and dandy.......
However, I'm sure these same kids are totally in the dark about the Cure for instance. Ughhh. Drives me nuts.

Anyways, merry Christmas to everybody in this thread!

ps, I think its time for a tank picture. Its been since page 5. Much longer and they'll catch on.


----------



## Robert Hudson

Oh yes The Crow... last movie made by Brandon Lee. A movie about a tortured soul starring an actual tortued soul from a tortued family... remember the TV show version? The guy looked a little like Brandon Lee. He was a big B movie star in his own right. Mark something...Daccussus or something like that

I liked the movie Spawn better. Its amazing how many comic books have been made into movies.

The first ten years the Cure was around, their music was so obscure, it was barely noticed. The hard blues rock of the 70s was winding down, and hair metal and trans gendor new wave filled the airwaves. It was either a choice of a Flock of Seagulls or Motely crue.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Yeah, Robert, you are VERY right about that!!! It is difficult to exactly pinpoint when and where that type of music originated. Kinda got it's start right around punk-era; in fact, many of the "original" goth-esque bands are offshoots of that scene. Velvet Underground, the Ramones, Blondie (yes, that's right....check out her early CBGB's stuff) lead to Sioxie and the Banshees, Joy Division, the Cult, the Clash, etc., which lead to a more pronounced modern goth sound of The Cure, DCD, the Sugarcubes, and a billion others.

Which is cool, because whereas the music was predominantly spawned in New York and London clubs, the goth "look" was spawned and popularized in Detroit. This is because the original graphic novel of The Crow was written by James O'Barr who grew up in the Taylor area, a Detroit suburb. I believe that it is quasi-biographical actually, and was realease in late 1978. From what I know, the first "goth" club in the U.S. arrived shortly thereafter (then called "Leeland City Club"....and you can see this in The Crow graphic novel).

Meh.....for those who care.......which probably aren't a ton of you. 

Tank is ok......I can find myself losing interest as the looming move approaches. Sure, it's seven months away, but part of me is like "why bother if you are only going to have tear it down." For those of you who have hated all of this music talk/culture lesson, I will post pics after New Year's; I changed a few light bulbs and the green water is back. I have lessened it to a slight "white fuzz" but I would like to get it clear again before pics are taken. So......in six days, right?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Time for an update on the tank.......here are a lot of pics. Sorry: not all of them turned out that great. What can you do?  This still after a major trim, but I didn't get a chance to scrub the glass really well, and clear it of the dust algae......it is likely the reason why some of the pics look whited out. I'll take more this weekend after I get the reds to pop a bit more, and can clean the glass.


----------



## orlando

What fish do you have in there?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

That would be "a crap-load" of Endlers. They love it in there, and they are very active little buggers! I tried taking a few photos of them, but it was clear it was going to be impossible to take anything worth posting.


----------



## arowanaman

Quite a nice and healthy selection of plants. The reds are looking really red. It must take allot of CO2 and Iron for a selection of plants like this Huh?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Yeah......TONS!!! But, if it works, then it works


----------



## EdTheEdge

Yet another great thread! Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Thank you Ed! 

God, those macros just don't look as good as they did when I uploaded them....  Sorry everyone!


----------



## orlando

Very nice color, Green's, Red's it all looks very nice.


----------



## Jessie

Good riddance Don, that's awesome. Damn you for that gorgeous red rotala.  haha
The plants look like they are in excellent health - the trimming looks very Dutch!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Thanks Jessie! Now, we just have to build "up" the left side a bit....I am hoping that I'll have a nice row of L.Arcutata right below the L.Aromatica here in a few weeks. Then, we should be done. Just normal trimmings and stuff.

What do you mean by "good riddance"? That threw me......


----------



## Tex Gal

Just gorgeous! Absolutely love the reds!! Add you say. "I'll take more this weekend after I get the reds to pop a bit more" just like it's turning a switch or something. Jessie, I think you should hit him, don't you?!  He knows how hard this is for some of us.

I'm expecting new lights soon, so hopefully my reds will start "popping" a little bit.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Thank you, Tex!  Please don't hit me, I'm very frail! HA!

I don't know why you and Jess have such problems. I'm beginning to think that there is something wrong with your red-green vision. Bright Light+Iron+Phosphorus=red.

Muh.....keep trying! What type of lighting are you getting?


----------



## puttyman70

Hey heavy D the tank is looking great! 

Somewhere in here or maybe another thread you said something about getting rid of GSA with phosphorus. This is the only thing in my tank that is still bugging me, ie I don't have to look closely to see it. What levels do you shoot for? I'm going to have to do something and would like to try something short of a 3 day blackout.


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Very nice man. Looking great. Great colors.

is this Pogostemon stellatus? I'd love to get some but I'm worried it will take up too much room in a 20g. Whats the diameter on it?


----------



## Tex Gal

DonaldmBoyer said:


> Thank you, Tex!  Please don't hit me, I'm very frail! HA!
> I don't know why you and Jess have such problems. I'm beginning to think that there is something wrong with your red-green vision. Bright Light+Iron+Phosphorus=red.
> Muh.....keep trying! What type of lighting are you getting?


Hey hey hey - color blind!!! Really now! If that were the case how would we be able to tell how great your tank looks??!! D hehehe) Well I don't have my reds where I want them yet, but I have not been a good manager of my lights. In my little 10 gal I have had good luck with my reds. That tells me it must be my lights, water depth.

I have two 36" Coralite aqualite double 96 watt fixtures It's the same fixture's Jessie has, except that she has augmented her's with 2 more strips for the front of her tank. My bulbs are 3 years old so way past the time to replace the. I'm getting good growth but need more light. I talked to the guy from the manufacturer and he said I have probably lost 1/2 my light! I ordered new bulbs and bought their dual bulb - 6700k and 1000k combo. I expect great things to begin happening when I get them. Also changing my substrate out to Aquasoil so I'll soon be on my way!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jessie

You know I think I'm starting to go mental. Granted....what exactly IS your lighting? I know you have a small solar system over the tank, but what kind is it? CF?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Putty- Levels? HA! I don't measure "levels." I dose phosphorus every other day, probably about 10mL of concentrated solution into the 100 gallon. It will definitely rid of the GSA, Putty! Or, get some nerite snails; they'll munch it pretty quick too!

Jeff: That's Rotala Vietnam. It grows very tall, but doesn't really get any more than an inch or two in diameter at the crown. It would be fine in your tank, man!

Tex: You don't need Aquasoil. Geeze! You and Jessie and your Aquasoils  Well, sounds like you nailed your problem with your bulbs. My question is: if Jessie has more lighting, then how come it is not working yet? Think about some HO T5's to get your color.....but that's probably a bit too late in the "advice column." Sorry!  Keep me posted on your tank and the plants progress!! BTW, what does a '1000K' bulb look like? Blackish?  HA!

Jess- I have 650 watts over ~80 gallons of water (~20"total depth after substrate "height" is taken in account). So, what is that like 8.13 watts per gallon. It is power compact fluor's...six 10000K's and four 6500K's. Super iron and peat moss....do you filter through peat? It may help soften and acidify your water which will help your plants. I would suggest that you try it....what do you have else to lose at this point? 

On the negative side, my wife made me watch "American Gladiators" tonight. Could somebody please tell me why the gladiators need to wear leotards to shoot tennis balls at the contestants? That...that makes no sense to me.  To be honest, that is a train wreck of a show. Sorry to those who love it; I only ask that you don't tell me that you like it, unless you desire unmerciless teasing from me. Which you don't want.


----------



## Tex Gal

You have the nerve to say GEEZE when you have 8.13 watts per gallon!!!! Jessie was right when she said you had a mini solar system (LOL)!!!! So has the "green" police been to your house to arrest you for indecent and unnecessary energy consumption!!! I can hear it now... "Well you see, if you want the reds to pop you have to increase wattage...." We just may see you on that Ed Bagley show.

Repeat after me... AquaSoil is good!!! AquaSoil is best!!! I need AquaSoil!!! It will convince you - especially if your substrate is the size of road gravel.... In a week or two I will actually be able to keep things planted without tying each one to a rock... sheer heaven...

Jessie and I have the same tanks, same lights (except her 2 extra single ones). I just hope I don't have her same problems with reds.. Nothing personal here!! Just don't want to be a fellow sufferer. She has been high tech for years and I am just a beginner in high tech. I've had low tech for decades and went into this for the reds!! Be a shame to spend all this money and get ziltch! I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Aquasoil is unnecessary. Aquasoil is expensive. Ummm.....Aquasoil is unnecessary. Just ask Jess!  Did it help her? NOPE! HA! (Sorry, Jess)

Green police? Please.....can't we come up with a better slam? YOU CAN'T ARGUE AGAINST RESULTS, BABY!! I suggest a strip of those HO T5's. It would be a shame to get all of those plants, and NOT get them to color right. THAT would be the real tragedy.


----------



## Tex Gal

DonaldmBoyer said:


> I suggest a strip of those HO T5's. It would be a shame to get all of those plants, and NOT get them to color right. THAT would be the real tragedy.


Ok so... to get 8.13 watts per gallon, let's see.... that's how many T-5s???? I think I need a bigger tank!!! Know anybody that wants to buy used compacts? LOL :mrgreen: (Green with envy - that much light and all I'd know how to grow is algae!)


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

It isn't about the amount of wattage, it is about how you use it.

You don't need 8 watts to get great color, Tex. You need an ample amount of light to penatrate to the substrate to get ground cover to grow (MH's, PCF's) and ample TYPE of light to get the plants to pigment up the way you want them to (T5's, HO T5's or T8's). I've just got done with two weeks of research on this. My way isn't the best way is all.


----------



## Jessie

HEY Who said AquaSoil hasn't worked for me?!?  I only have AquaSoil in the front few inches of my tank. And even though the HC didn't work because of sumo-wrestler fish and lack of intense light at the substrate, doesn't mean my Blyxa and Crypts are not happy clams! And not to mention, I LOVE THE TEXTURE. Comparably, the price of the Aquasoil is justifiable next to what I paid for my Fluorite. But you guys never know, I might be on to something with my awesome substrate hodge-podge of Flourite, AquaSoil, sand and poop. I can just see the Church of ADA cringing at the thought of me MIXING AquaSoil in with less godly products 

I have roughly 4.4-4.5 watts of light per gallon. But that rule goes out the window with tanks this size. Even with the plants that reach the surface or are in closer-regions to the light don't color up. There is something else going on. I get fantastic growth, there's no doubt about that. If I get lucky/rich/rich and lucky, I'll invest in a MH/T5 system and sell off the PC's. I'm over it!


----------



## puttyman70

DonaldmBoyer said:


> It isn't about the amount of wattage, it is about how you use it.


Maybe my mind is in the gutter but that's good stuff.

I'll up the phosphorus and see what happens. Thanks for the tip on the snails.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Putty:  Hee! Well, I kinda alluded to that....so thanks for noticing! 

No problem regarding the advice!!


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

hey donald do you have any rotala colorata available?


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99

nice


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

TFM: Thank you. I appreciate it!

Jeff: I would give you some, but I don't like to ship during the winter, dude. I had a few bad experiences a while ago with that, so I avoid shipping during the winter and summer. Sorry!!


----------



## Tex Gal

Hey Don- I'm gonna have to start a thread so you can give me light advice. Or I could just hijack yours for a sec.....:sorry: My Aqua Soil was just shipped today. Gonna do the big switch out once it comes. Got new bulbs for my 2 compact fixtures on the way, (2 double 96 Watts, 10000k and 6700K in each)..... I still have to reflectors that came with my tank that I could put front bulbs into. I've never used them. Once I get things settled down maybe we can talk turkey....[smilie=n:


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Well, Tex.....let me know when you get 'em and I'll be happy to tell you what I know.

I do have patents pending for my Don Boyer "Solar System Star" lighting, so I can't tell you EVERYTHING!


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

> Jeff: I would give you some, but I don't like to ship during the winter, dude. I had a few bad experiences a while ago with that, so I avoid shipping during the winter and summer. Sorry!!


Thats cool. If needs be I can pay for a heat pack and would totally understand if it didn't make it through. Either way it's fine. Thanks


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Perhaps a trade.......Jeff??? PM me, if you are interested.


----------



## JACK SOBRAL

Hello DonaldmBoyer 
Impressive that tank, liked the layout and plants used! 
Moves the setup of the aquarium and goes posting developments. 


That hug 
JACK


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Thanks Jack!!! I don't understand the second part of your comment....?


----------



## JACK SOBRAL

DonaldmBoyer said:


> Thanks Jack!!! I don't understand the second part of your comment....?


Sorry confused by the English. 
I analyze the setup, because I will start the assembly of my tank on January 20. Information is never too!

That hug 
JACK


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Gotcha, Jack! Thank you! You are too complimentary!!


----------



## Tex Gal

Hey Donald, did you see my new rescape? Did you happen to notice my reds? coming along, they are! I think at least I'm on the right track.... 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/large-aquariums-ponds/47782-125g-rescape-4.html

I'm having a bad time with the cloudy water. I have done a w/c and also put a micron filter pad in both of my XP3s. It is just so fine. I also put a clarifier in. Kinda afraid to use it again. Don't want to hurt the fish.

I'll say that my foreground plants are gonna do great. They are already staying planted and looking "settled" if you know what I mean. I think I just might have a foreground!!! :happy:

I'm really interested in those 9325 bulbs. I didn't see them on the lists for the fixture I have. I love how they show up the colors. It looks a lot warmer. Do you know where I might find a 4 square pin double 48" light in this spectrum? (I'm calling you on your offer to help me with lights )


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Tex---YOU ARE CRAZY, GIRL!! 

Your tank looks like it is coming along very nicely!!! I would continue to use your CO2 even though your pH seems to keep falling; eventually, with your water changes, your pH will come back up again. I wouldn't worry about it. 

The fine particulates too will settle down into the substrate, so don't worry about them either....have some patience! You'll be fine!! I PROMISE! HA!

The 9325K's with square pins arrangement can be found on Dr. Foster's and Smith's website in the "Fish" tab. Click on the "lighting" choice, and you'll find them under "Compact Fluoro Bulbs" I believe. That's where I found mine! They do help to bring out the colors. Couldn't even begin to tell you why.  They do make a nice difference, though!

Hope this helps you out Tex!


----------



## Tex Gal

Now Donald.... you didn't mention how red my reds were??????..... what's up with that?......:suspiciou

Thanks for the clues about the cloudiness. Also about the pH. I was really worried about the pH issue. Thinking "...did I make a mistake with the AquaSoil?" AND if you repeat that I'll deny it :tongue1:

OK, I'll be patient and learn from the Master, ... wax on , wax off.....


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Patience, grasshopper. Patience.

I told you that you made a mistake with the Aquasoil to begin with, you trendy-aspiring piece of meat!  Naw, you shouldn't have any problems. Just keep doing your water changes for now, and you will be fine. Then, do your ferts!!!! And lessen the water changes! Then, those reds will pop good! 

That, and if we can find you some nice 34" 96watt GE9325 square-pins, you owe me a Coke. or ten.


----------



## Tex Gal

DonaldmBoyer said:


> I told you that you made a mistake with the Aquasoil to begin with, you trendy-aspiring piece of meat! :
> That, and if we can find you some nice 34" 96watt GE9325 square-pins, you owe me a Coke. or ten.


I don't know what your talking about! (told you I'd deny it)

If you can do that magic, I'll owe you 2 cokes (In Europe don't they cost around $10?! )


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Yup.....I don't doubt that! The Euro's and Asian countries have this hobby much better-er than us Yanks, it seems. Plus, all of the stuff that we want as far as plants are concerned, they can just go outside and pick it out of a stream!

Life just isn't fair, I tells ya'!
(The monkey below is pointing at Life)


----------



## redstrat

Don, are there any photo updates comming? its been almost a month. great tank by the way, I haven't seen your threads in a while for some reason and I have to say I can see some serrious development in your skills!!! keep it up


----------



## Jessie

HAHAHA The Angry Monkey pointing at life. Awesome.

Woe is us. 

Actually, I just might get print out a big cardboard cutout of the evil monkey and position it so it is perpetually pointing at my tank. Maybe play some Stabbing Westward with it.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Red--thanks for your interest. My job has me out of town during the week alot now, so careful trimming and so on only gets done once or twice per week. I had to remove a large L. Aromatica "mass" two weeks ago, and severely trimmed my stargrass about the same time in lieu of some MiAPG members swinging by to received some good stems.

In addition, I also planted some ludwigia (something by something else hybrid) and Rotala Ag(something), and I'm waiting for those to grow up a bit before I take anymore pics. The tank looks a tad ridiculous right now; have HUGE bunch of green rotala and a huge bunch of rotala colorata right in the center with everything else around it either trying to grow to fit it or recovering and sending out new growth. But, hey: thanks for noticing the improvements in my skills! I have great people here that have helped me out over the years! 

Jess--that monkey would look GREAT next to your tank! Make it point to the plants that are supposed to be firery red! That would be, essentially, the awesome-est thing in the History of EVER!

(Monkey pointing at Jessie's Red's)


----------



## onyx

Your tank is awesome. rayer: I'm so eyeing your stargrass. Do you ever sell your trimmings?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Thank you, Onyx! Sometimes I'll sell some clippings, but not during the dead of Winter or Summer. Too risky that they'll arrive dead, frozen of dried out. Hit me up in a month or so, and we can talk about clippings and so on.


----------



## Tex Gal

Why does everyone keep saying gorgeous tank when we don't have an update???

Love that L Aromatica. I just put some in my tank. 

I GOTTA TELL YOU!!! My reds are so red!! They are really doing well. I sat there and looked at it last night and thought about you! I am learning!!!


----------



## Jessie

*whispers bitter jealous meanies at Tex Gal for her REDS BEING RED*


----------



## Tex Gal

Hey Jess, don't tell Donald, but I think it's the aquasoil. Maybe you should do the back of your tank in it.....


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

So, it has been awhile. I haven't had much time lately, as my sales job has me out and about the Midwest on a fairly constant basis. All I've been able to do, lately, is keep everything growing in the tanks, and trimmed. I am finally getting the growth that I wanted, except for my Rotala Verticillaris, which is growing, just slowly. The tank should be pretty good, though, when we get a little bit more growth. The fert routine JUST returned back to normal too, and that'll help get her goin' again! SHould be an interesting next couple of weeks for the tank.

Pic intensive, but I hope you like the progress! Questions, comments welcome! 






























































HAHA! GOTCHA!


----------



## Tex Gal

What is all that CLOUDINESS I'm looking through?!!....:yawinkle:

Donald - YOU are truly King of the Reds!!! Love em! LOVE em!! LOVE EM!!! 

You give me something to shoot for with my reds!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Yeah, whoops! 

I just fertilized today. Phosphorus...is causing the cloudiness. 

Also, the intense pearling isn't helping, either!


----------



## Jessie

AWESOME Don!! Those reds are FANTASTIC.

I've noticed that my tank will cloud up after dosing iron and Phosphorus, too. Hmm. Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Thank you, Jess! It isn't quite where I want it yet, as you can see, there is a gaping hole where the Rotala Verticillaris should be growing "up" in the back right corner. Just hasn't had the time to do so, yet.

I also am waiting for the Hygro "Pantanal" to give me some more height, but I just got that mid-week last week, so it'll take a little bit of time.

Otherwise, the rest of the "mounds" in thre need a bit more height too. I have also noticed that my Rotala Indica has "intertwined" itself into my green rotala, giving it a unique appearance and enraging me. I tried to keep them separated, but alas, they seemed destined to grow "together" like that. I would really like that goofy heater to be covered up a bit better.....that's annoying me!

Now, to decide when to trim the hygro "Puerto Vehlo" and the Yatabeanus.......very tricky, sometimes!

Congrats on your "reds" by the way, Jess. I stand corrected, but I was only teasing you. I do like the pics! Maybe you need a big area of "red splotch" though to make them stand out?? Just a suggestion!


----------



## Tex Gal

Hey there Don. I need to a px of Polygonum 'Puerto Vehlo. I understand it's in your tank. Would you please point it out to me?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Well, hello there, Tex! 

Polygonum "Puerto Vehlo" (far right side, purple plant)









I'll do a better picture next time I do an update. I just trimmed it yesterday to start forming a row of it. Hence, it'll look better pretty soon.....

_(my Polygonum brings all the boys to the yard, and they're like, "It's better than yours"...)_


----------



## Tex Gal

WOW, it really does look similar to Pollygonum Sao Paulo! Thanks for the px.


----------



## bratyboy2

i like the plant where did you get it?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Hey, thanks Tex and Bratyboy2!

Braty--I bought the plant originally from AaronT here at APC. It is very pretty, and he did a "bang-up" job of shipping it to me.


----------



## puttyman70

I think the cloudiness is really a filter that Don puts on his camera to make his reds red. Joking. Looking good. I have a pollygonum as well, one of my favorites. Very unique.

What is the green one front and center? It kind of ramps up from the forground to the midground?

Thanks


----------



## Tex Gal

puttyman70 said:


> I think the cloudiness is really a filter that Don puts on his camera to make his reds red. Thanks


 ....so.... that's how he does it! Sly dog!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

I wish it was something that tricky (using a red filter). HA! I think that it is just a crappy camera, crappy cameraman, or likely the combination of both.

Putty-I think that you are referring to the Green Rotala? It spreads by runners, prolifically! Probably due to the high light. It kinda made it's own style in there, so I just let it go, and give it a haircut every now and then to maintain the shape.


----------



## Scipio

One word....... WOW!!!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Scipio said:


> One word....... WOW!!!


Thank you Scipio! Though, I would have to disagree. It is "good." Not "wow." Not until the Rotala Verticillaris comes up in the back-right corner, a few trims, and good ferts for a few weeks. I don't think that I will be able to call this tank "done" until June, to be honest. It is alright, objectively speaking, to look at....that the best you've seen, not the worse....somewhere in the middle. I think that most importantly, I never really "meant" for this tank to be a "stunner," as I have been trying to learn as much as possible regarding plant-choices for the conditons in this tank. What works, what doesn't.....just kind of experimenting with it.

I will be giving this tank up this coming summer; changing to a 450 gallon, and hoping to use what I've learned from this one and put it to good use.


----------



## Tex Gal

Hey there Don! Guess what I finally got?... My diatom filter! Yes, 2 weeks AFTER my water finally turned clear! At least I'll probably need it come Sunday when I do some re-arranging! 

I pulled the Kleiner Bar sword out. IT was gorgeous. It was quite large! I still have a baby. I don't know if I'll put the baby up front until it grows or not. They are so big, even for a middle sized sword. It would have been fine if I didn't have SO many varieties of plants in there. (REALLY there is a gun to my head... really!!!)

The Sao Paulo is growing. Can I trim that back like any other stem plant? It's almost high enough if I can.

Why are you not going to keep this tank up AND the 450? Come on.. you can do it!! I think I can, I think I can......you know the story....


----------



## Robert Hudson

My eyes are bleeding... no, thats Don's plants! Don you are the King of the reds. Awesome! Don, King crimson


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Thanks for the morale boost, Robert! I appreciate that! I WILL say that I have some nice plant specimens in there! I am a little spoiled by them  "King of the Reds"? Nah; "orange" maybe!  but thank you! You're the second person to say that......maybe the tank isn't perfect, but I know how to over-dose with light and iron! That's gotta count for something, right? HA! But, a lot of people here have that ability, and have really nice colors! 

Tex--That's too bad about the Kleiner! Those are awesome plants, and I may be asking in the future for one from you, if you keep the "baby"!

As for the Sao Pualo, you can trim it; it will sprout out at least two new apex shoots. Careful though....it is a great way to propogate this hygro, but the remaining stem can start looking worn out, black, and ugly in general. If you have the open top tank, you could let it grow out of the surface. However, it tends to burn easily as it approaches the light (as most do), and it looks terrible!!! I would top it, replant the top, and wait for the side shoots to grow out, trim those off and replant, and throw out the original "base."

Too much work keeping two tanks of that size, Tex! I just want to concentrate all efforts on the Big One.......and congrats on the water clarity! I want updated pics!


----------



## Amsterdam

450 gallon? that's not a tank....... thats a pool!!!!:bathbaby:

What kind of and how much light you are gonna put on that?


Cheers,

Ben


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Not terribly sure, Amsterdam. I am thinking six 150W metal halides with either PCF or HO T5's for regular viewing (total of 8x54watts for HO T5's or 6-8x65watt for PCF). Should be enough, I think. Pendant-style.


----------



## Tex Gal

Don has a penchant for developing his own "sun" over his tanks! It's the more is more thing.... right?!:-D


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Tex, I always think that it is better to have "too much" and not use it, than to not have enough and wish that you had more.

The tank was trimmed today; I would post new pics, but I want the Rotala Verticillaris to grow. I have pointed the outflow of my filter/CO2 directly at the corner where it is planted.....seems to be working a bit better. I've seen about an inch or two of growth this week. I also cleared a bit of plant growth around it to allow a little more of the "sun" to directly shine on it.

So, new pics next weekend...


----------



## SKSuser

It looks ok I guess.






Just thought I'd match your level of enthusiasm. Seriously, it looks nice.
I like your sig line too btw. Some more of your handywork?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Thanks SK....it does look OK. 

I WISH I could take credit for the sig line. That is actually a piece called "Lil II" by HR Giger, who is better know for the Alien design in the movies "Alien and Aliens." He is very good, though a bit to radical for some people. Check him out; he is a bit weird and sexually surreal in most of his works, but very good!


----------



## SKSuser

Holy moley! Now that you mention it....

You'd have thought from all my wasted years playing AVP I would have recognized his style.


----------



## starsunmoon

i love hr GIGER, HE IS ONE OF MY FAVORITES ~!! I always buy new prints of his, and on the planted tank, 1st I cant belive thats a 100 gallons, and 2nd the 1st pic is AMAZING !!!! why are you changing it up again?? LOL, I just think it was soo awsome, but I do know a chnage is nice too, I am sure if you pulled the 1st one off, you can def make this new scape look maybye even better !! cant wait to see it !!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Thanks, Star, for the compliments. I am not changing the current scape, just waiting for the back right corner to fill in. I am giving the tank away, and buying a bigger one in a few months which will be concentrating on pure looks.

Giger is awesome. I have never seen such an artist with the ability to capture someone's attention, and MAKE the viewer look at the content. It is dark, unforgivingly sexual, original, and makes no excuses. It is what it is, and he deserves respect even if his content is a bit unsettling.


----------



## Tex Gal

Hey there Don! Hurry and get that new tank up! What are the dimensions of that baby? Do you have all your equipment? What a lucky stiff that is getting your old tank. Hope they fill it as nicely as you have.... We'll be checking on those reds! Keep a watch on my tank. Thanks to Niko, I'll be having new light soon and I'm expecting RED reds!! It won't be quite your solar system but it will be all I'll be able to use!!!!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

I WILL GET THE TANK AS SOON AS I FIGURE OUT WHERE I AM MOVING TO, TEX! HA!

Dimensions of future tank will be six feet long by six feet wide by 20" tall. I have most of the filtration that I'll be yanking from my current tanks; substrate is SUPPOSED to be coming from Jeff Senske (sometime?? Where is it, Mr. Senske??); have some of the hardscape. The pedestal is being custom built by a friend of mine who is being given the tank. Due to my incredible "deal-making" abilities, I'll be getting help in purchasing the lighting, all the plants I need (or, at least a good part of them), and the rest of the substrate. I will probably be getting two of the solar MH+HOT5 fixtures and retrofitting them to a hanging fixture. It is a plan in the works for now. Will be buying everything piecemeal to spread out the cost.

Niko is a whiz when it comes to lighting, and any help he gave you will be worth it! No question. But, as I am sure he pointed out, you don't need a "home-made Sun" either to get great coloration! 

I know I said that I would post new pics this weekend, but the Rotala Verticillaris just isn't at a point where it deserves attention yet. I am becoming a bit unpatient with it. The 40G cube is looking pretty sharp, so I hope to update that journal soon too!

Everyone: Have a great week! I am in Pittsburgh (I am a born Steelers fan, BTW) and Cleveland this week. Next week is Boston and Champaign, Illinois. So many adventures!


----------



## Tex Gal

OK Don... Your time is up! Where are those pxs? I was just looking at someone's tank with beautiful R Macrandra and thought of you and your reds! Show us your stuff Don!!!


----------

